# Hiring out-of-state hacks.



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Here's what happens when a cheap-azz builder hires unlicensed, out-of-town hacks:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh, yeah. You get your power turned off, too!


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

Looks good from my house!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I can't get my jaw off of the ground to give a proper response.


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

that's all i got...


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ken,

How did the scenario play out where they finally got you in there? Did they get caught with no permits or something?

That's even poor workmanship for a DIY'er...Well sort of.:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

rselectric1 said:


> Ken,
> 
> How did the scenario play out where they finally got you in there? Did they get caught with no permits or something?
> 
> That's even poor workmanship for a DIY'er...Well sort of.:laughing:


Permits were obtained for framing building and plumbing. Just an unlicensed somebody did the electrical. So the city shut everything down once they figured out there was no electrical permits.

I pulled the permit first thing this morning. Spent rest of AM scoping it all out. Gonna hit it tomorrow. It will be next week until I can get power turned back on.


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

So does this mean we get 'after' pics?


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

At least they didn't waste any wire at the duplex


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

CarrPainting said:


> So does this mean we get 'after' pics?


Yes. We're going to document every correction.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

did that tag say the meter was bypassed?

That would be criminal here.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

I've always wondered about the half-legal jobs; is the owner ticked at the framer and plumber for pulling permits and calling attention to it?


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Some forgot to tell them bx and n/m have different connector's . Plus they forgot the memo that they have box's with connector's in them already for bx .


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

All I can think of is when Neo was shown reality in The Matrix. :laughing:


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Was there a u-staple in any of that place or gravity is the new support from out of state workmanship .


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

could use some paint


----------



## QCCI (Jan 28, 2013)

WOW!!!! That's all I gotta say about that....


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Before:











After:











Above the ceiling was Hack Kingdom:


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Now pay attention hacks, notice how 480 even used white receptacles to match the drywall and cord hanging to keep with the surrounding color.
That receptacle under a desk? Makes my back hurt looking at it.


----------

